# NEED YOUR ADVICE/OPINION ON THIS BRISKET RUB RECIPE



## bdc1 (Jul 1, 2013)

I received this recipe from some folks in Northern California who have been doing this for a while...I'm a little concerned with the ratio of garlic (I'm assuming this is fresh garlic). Soaking it in Guinness and then brushing in Molasses...and then a coffee infused rub? It all sounds good...but all I have ever made and tasted in the past has been traditional DRY Texas rub styles (with Dijon mustard).

Can anyone give me their opinion/feedback on this recipe & method? I want to try this on Wednesday for our cookout on the 6th, but don't want to ruin an expensive piece of meat...thanks folks!
 

*Beef Brisket  (Coffee/Cardamom) *

Optional 30 min. Guinness beer soak (15 min. each side)

Brush with molasses (diluted with water)

Make rub and add oil to create a paste

*Rub ingredients*:

1 cup coffee (medium ground)

¾ C. Kosher salt (non iodine)

½ c. Paprika (Hot)

4 tbs. Cardomon

4 tbs. ground ginger

2/3 c. chopped garlic

pinch of allspice

¾ olive oil added to create a paste

Apply rub and zip lock bag (or seal a meal)

Place in pan in refrigerator flipping twice daily for 1 to 3 days

Do not store rub, use immediately and make new batch each time

Slow smoke on bbq with Hickory chips and water bath


----------



## tucson bbq fan (Jul 1, 2013)

This sounds like a nice  wet rub.  Soaking your brisket in beer just lets some more moisture and flavor get into the meat.  You are not going to get too much moisture/flavor with only 15 minutes per side.

I usually stay away from sugars as they have a tendency to get burnt if you are not controlling your temps carefully and watching it, but a "wet" sugar like Molasses that is diluted would be a whole lot less likely to get burnt, and that smoky molasses flavor would be a plus to a Brisket.

I haven't done this kind of wet rub before, but have had all of these ingredients (except the coffee) in my brisket mop sauces and they have come out great.  I also use lots of garlic - I love the mellow flavor it gets as it smokes and cooks.  Remember that the longer garlic is cooked, the mellower/milder it gets.

The thing with a wet rub is it creates it's own bark as it dries out.  I don't think there is any way this would "ruin" a brisket.  It is just a different flavor than what you are used to.  If you are not sure of the flavors, do it half and half.  (Half the brisket gets mustard plus dry texas rub, the other half gets this wet rub.


----------



## cliffcarter (Jul 1, 2013)

This looks like an adaptation of a Steve Raichlen recipe, should be OK. Some of the ingredient ratios have been changed.


----------



## bdc1 (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks for the replies...and yes Cliff - this looks to be a modified Steve Raichlen rub, except mine has the beer and double the garlic/coffee. Tucson BBQ made some great points...thank you sir! How bad can it be right? So I'm gonna try the modified version I posted...and I might even try the Steve Raichlen BBQ sauce as well to go with it (below)...

If anyone has any other comments...please chime in...as I will be starting this process Wednesday.

Thanks again!

*CHOCOLATE-CHERRY BARBECUE SAUCE*

3 tablespoons unsalted butter
1/2 medium onion, finely chopped
2 cloves garlic, thinly sliced
2 cups canned pitted Bing cherries, drained
2 tablespoons unsweetened cocoa powder
1 teaspoon pure chili powder (not a blend)
1 1/2 cups Port wine
1/2 cup sherry vinegar
1/2 cup honey or more to taste
4 teaspoons ketchup
2 teaspoons fresh lemon or more to taste
1 teaspoon grated lemon zest
2 canned chipotle chilies or 2 teaspoons chipotle chili powder
1/2 teaspoons caraway seeds
1/2 teaspoon course salt
1/2 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
 
Melt the butter in a medium saucepan over medium heat.  Add the onion, garlic, and cherries and cook unti the onion is soft but not brown, 3 minutes.

Add the remaining ingredients and bring to a boil over medium-high heat.  Reduce the heat to medium and simmer the sauce, uncovered, until reduced to about 2 cups, 15 to 25 minutes, stirring occasionally.  Correct the seasoning, adding salt, lemon juice, or honey; the sauce should be a little sweet, a little sour, and very flavorful.  Use right away or transfer to a large jar, cover, cool to room temperature, and refrigerate.  The sauce will keep for several weeks.  *Makes 2 cups.*


----------

